# What genre have you purchased the most for your Kindle so far this year?



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm talking about fiction only. Of course, for me it's been science fiction.  

I have heard that mystery is a very popular choice.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

For me, it is mainly horror, but after participating in this site, I am going to download either zombie or ending of the world type novels. I've based that decision on some of the threads where enthusiastic readers have commented.


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

Science fiction for me as well, although I've also purchased some historical fiction. Before I got my K3 I had been revisiting sci-fi after a long (30 years) absence, and I've just continued along that path.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Since I write it and am obsessed with it, for me, it's definitely YA. If I see those two letters, I'm going to at least skim the description. Needless to say, I have to skim a lot these days...


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Lots o' horror on my Kindle, but my biggest genre is probably literary fiction.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Straker said:


> Science fiction for me as well, although I've also purchased some historical fiction. Before I got my K3 I had been revisiting sci-fi after a long (30 years) absence, and I've just continued along that path.


Historical has been my second most purchased. It's another way of visiting a different sort of world, which is what I like about science fiction and fantasy.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Suspense and paranormal. I have some other genres as well, but mostly those two


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Mostly young adult fiction, both fantasy/sci fi and contemporary. I've also bought some genre sci fi stuff and a few collections of short stories.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

SHTF  (end-of-civilization, post-apocalyptic, dystopian, etc.)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Mystery and Science Fiction.

It's too bad both those genres are so poorly represented on the Kindle.

Mike


----------



## kchughez (Jun 29, 2011)

Thalia the Muse said:


> Lots o' horror on my Kindle, but my biggest genre is probably literary fiction.


Hi Thalia, in your opinion what is literary fiction? Im having a hard time grasping it

~KC


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It's probably just about a tie between SF and Fantasy (including a few that cross between both of those).


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Romance!!!!


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Fantasy!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Fantasy as I've read Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series and Daglish's Half Orc Series which are both 5 books each (with two more to come from Martin).


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Romance, with the biggest chunk of purchases being Historical Romance.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, I just got my Kindle, but mystery/thriller was the big winner on my wife's Kindle with just over 30 books.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

I have read a lot of westerns, horror and a little fantasy too, which is strange because I generally despise most fantasy, but I like the violent midevil type fantasy like Gorge RR Martin. Any suggestions for another fantasy guy in that mold ? I'm new to the genre and have discovered how much I've been missing !


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

Mystery mostly for me.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Chick Lit and Women's Fiction mostly, but I also downloaded a mystery, Dark Road to Darjeeling, by Deanna Raybourne. Love her books!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

kchughez said:


> Hi Thalia, in your opinion what is literary fiction? Im having a hard time grasping it
> 
> ~KC


I always had a hard time grasping it too, but I've concluded that a book is literary when the main source of conflict is inner conflict. But I'm no expert.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

For me, literary fiction is character-driven, contemplative, and sort of the opposite of high-concept (you can't sum up the book in a short sentence). The "inner conflict" definition is interesting -- I'll have to think about that!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

J.L. McPherson said:


> I have read a lot of westerns, horror and a little fantasy too, which is strange because I generally despise most fantasy, but I like the violent midevil type fantasy like Gorge RR Martin. Any suggestions for another fantasy guy in that mold ? I'm new to the genre and have discovered how much I've been missing !


You might want to sample _The Night Angel Trilogy_ by Brent Weeks. (The link is to the e-book version with all 3 books, which is about $4.00 less than buying them separately.)


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Hummm this is a hard one. Prolly romance but they are just so cheap to buy. Next is hard to tell. Likely YA. I know my paranormal collection is large so that might take the lead. Sometimes the number in a genre isn't representative of how many I would like to have. I'd love to have hundreds of zombie/post-apocalyptic books.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

NogDog said:


> You might want to sample _The Night Angel Trilogy_ by Brent Weeks. (The link is to the e-book version with all 3 books, which is about $4.00 less than buying them separately.)


Thanks, I'll check it out !


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

For me, it's mainly been mystery/thrillers because this is what I write and also red most often. But now that you've started this thread, it's occurred to me that I really should branch out into other genres!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Currently I'm picking up more paranormals, but with authors releasing their backlists, that could switch to romance.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I've bought mostly historical mysteries, chick-lit, and non-fiction. I also have a few historical romances, contemporary romances, fantasy, and YA books.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

Further to my previous post, I have just downloaded my first western.


----------



## mikelewis (May 31, 2011)

I've been buying some YA SF and fantasy - just picked up The Hunger Games first book as it is on sale on amazon.co.uk.

I've also been trying out some free romances as I really like the J D Robb books and haven't really read much paranormal romance.

Mike


----------



## KathyGleason (May 5, 2011)

Mostly mysteries, a few horror and YA.


----------



## ebookeditingpro (Jul 22, 2011)

My guilty pleasure is historical romances. But I love all genres.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I have an embarrassing amount on my Wish List at Amazon. Hubby goes through free stuff and adds to that. So, I end up getting whatever is highest-rated and least expensive. Currently I am reading:_ Impending Justice _( criminal mystery), _The Way of Shadows_ (Fantasy/YA), _The Reaping_ (Urban Fantasy/YA) and just finished _Beautiful Disaster_ ( Contemporary Romance).

I never read CR but LOVED _Beautiful Disaster._ I've also enjoyed thrillers by Konrath.

Paranormal would probably be my highest [%] download...


----------



## mattlynn (Jun 10, 2011)

Action thrillers. On the Kindle I am looking for fast and pacy...


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

romantic suspense


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

ebookeditingpro said:


> My guilty pleasure is historical romances. But I love all genres.


Historical romance by a country mile!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Mystery. No doubt about it.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

It's split pretty evenly between romance and mystery, but fantasy isn't far behind.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I picked up a lot of classics I've been meaning to get around to. Doesn't hurt that most of them are free.  

Beyond that, epic fantasy was likely my number two pick. Then I also grabbed up a lot of 19th century texts that I'd never heard of, stuff by P.T. Barnum and others lesser known.


----------



## Riven Owler (Jul 9, 2011)

I read mostly non-fiction, but I've got two crime novels, The Snowman by Jo Nesbo and Faithful Place by Tana French.  I also whipped through the Hunger Games series in one week.


----------



## Cheryl Bradshaw Author (Apr 13, 2011)

Mostly mysteries and thrillers for me.  But I've been trying to branch out into fantasy lately; it's always nice to try something new


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Horror is my bag.

Man, that sounds like what the title of my autobiography ought to be...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steve Vernon said:


> Horror is my bag.
> 
> Man, that sounds like what the title of my autobiography ought to be...


LOL! It's a good thing you don't actually HAVE an autobiography, Steve, you'd bring down the wrath of Ann for mentioning it here... 

I've downloaded all sorts of things because they were free.  but of the books I've actually spent money on, mostly thriller & mystery, with some horror mixed in.

Betsy


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

No contest - thrillers.  Crossed with supernatural, crime, horror, mystery, it's all good, but it'sl thrillers.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

In fiction - tons of mystery/thrillers. My fave category. Followed by literary fiction. Have also picked up a fair number of vampire/werewolf, etc. type books and am enjoying them - most of those were freebies tho. Books I actually paid for - lots of mysteries (including a fair number written by KB authors - and I haven't been disappointed by the KB crew yet!)


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Surprisingly this year it has been YA, whether that be paranormal YA or contemporary fiction YA or chick lit, it has mostly been YA. 
Still lots of other genres as well but YA has been the dominant one this year. I blame it on all the new break out authors that are surfacing. There have been some amazing books out this year.


----------



## Martin Perry (Aug 2, 2011)

Sci-fi and a particular tiny sub-genre I can never give a decent name too. It would contain the likes of Coupland, Kultgen and Niven.


----------



## 40977 (Mar 31, 2011)

Middle grade and young adult fiction, but that's what I write as well.  (Though the adult books I've picked up so far this year have all been non-fiction.)


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. Sounds like a wide variety so far. Mysteries and thrillers seem to be standing out.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Fantasy, sf, historical, non-fiction and romance, in that order.


----------



## indiebookslist (Aug 5, 2011)

Fantasy, post-apocalyptic sci-fi.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a spread of genres that I buy, though the biggest would easily be fantasy, favouring epic and dark.

Currently I'm reading the Half-Orc books.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been buying fantasy, historical fiction, and classic swashbuckling adventures. I just wish there were more hours in the day for reading!


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

Mystery/suspense and dystopian.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

horror/thrillers, definitely.


----------



## Patrick Reinken (Aug 4, 2011)

Thrillers, thrillers, thrillers.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Pretty much anything fantasy, but mostly epic.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Mystery/detective


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm surprised by all the "thriller" comments. I didn't realize it was that popular. Hmm....


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Actually, a few I'd call humorous.  But since I undertook "Atlas Shrugged," I didn't read anything else for three months, so I guess I'm behind on all other genres!


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Good question. I have quite a bit of YA on my Kindle, leaning towards paranormal/fantasy.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Suspense, thrillers and romance


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Literary fiction for sure. But I've also downloaded (and reread) all of Jane Austen, and the Hunger Games Trilogy, so that tips things somewhat.


----------



## Douglas Dorow (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm primarily a thriller/suspense reader with a little horror thrown in once in a while.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Doctor Barbara said:


> Actually, a few I'd call humorous. But since I undertook "Atlas Shrugged," I didn't read anything else for three months, so I guess I'm behind on all other genres!


OMG you write about Chessies!! Oh....I miss mine. For the first time in 20 yrs I dont have one in the house...and my girl Harley was 15 and a half.....

Such awesome dogs....

Lovely!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm all about fantasy.  And science fiction.  But mainly fantasy.


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

romantic suspense, thrillers, paranormal


----------



## TracyRozzlynn (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm addicted to young adult (not that I am one anymore). I lean towards fantasy and light science fiction.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thrillers.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Mystery/thriller and suspense. Can't get enough of them.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

1.) Books about Linux.

2.) Fantasy.

I also have a lot of free historical ebooks, but since they're public domain I didn't purchase them.


----------



## marimorimo (Aug 8, 2011)

Nonfiction   I'm more likely to fork over money for knowledge.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I've purchased mainly nonfiction this year.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

For me, it's crime all the way: thrillers, suspense, mysteries, and true crime. I do read other genres, but I'm a crime fiction reader from way back.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Marata Eros (Jul 23, 2011)

Paranormal Romance/Erotica. I generally read what I write.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Mostly non-fiction. It's normal to read something related to what you write. And I am no exception, I think


----------

